# OBX headers or Hotshot Headers?



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

I know what a lot of you think about OBX and I'm not asking what you think about that but I am wondering if anyone has tried the OBX headers on their S13 and what they thought of them. They are a whole lot cheaper and they look the same in the pictures.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Looking the same doesn't always mean performing the same.. or the same quality..


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Def. don't trust OBX headers. A buddy of mine oredered them for his Altima, and the bolt holes didn't even line up! Spend the extra cash and get the Hotshot headers. I'm positive you haven't heard anything good out of OBX thus far, and I'm sure you have heard good things from Hotshot. Be smart and get the Hotshots...


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have had the obx on my S13 for a little more then a year. Only two issues that I have is the fitment of the smog tubes, took a little time to get then to seal right but they went in. And the finish faded real fast. Other then it being loud as all hell it's a good peace. All the welds are real nice, the flange is real thick, and they give you a nice whole flange gasket. I'm more then happy with it. 

P.S. I live right by the ocean. Very salty place. 
No rust anywhere on the header


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

I have HS on my 91 S13 , and i must say.....they OWN! so damm loud after the 4k rpm......gotta love it.........get em bro

P.S i also live in the ocean.......and my HS dont know what rust is!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hotshot for sure dude...obx products just arent good....theyre cheap and easy on the wallet but eventually your gonna have to upgrade to the better brand so save your money for the long run and buy only quality products


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Alright. I think the Hotshots sound pretty good. Will they fit on the stock exhaust or will I need to upgrade that now too? Do they bolt onto the front pipe or directly onto the Cat?


----------

